# Still keeping printed files



## JeffinAZ (Nov 22, 2011)

Even though the keep printed documents is not checked printed documents are still being saved


----------



## VictoriaiiCe (Oct 21, 2011)

You can access the folder and delete them- the spoolsv.exe file is located in the folder C:\Windows\System32


----------



## JeffinAZ (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Yes, I am able to delete the files, but I would for them not to be saved. The Keep Printed Files box is not checked but the files still are saved.


----------

